# Medusa electronica para conciertos



## esteban miranda (Sep 8, 2008)

hola a todos, espero no molestar con mi pregunta pero es que necesito saber si es posible esto o no, exinten los multicabos o medusas que se utilizan en los conciertos para prolongar las distintas señales desde el escenrio hasta la mesa de operaciones que estan generalmente a una distancia de entre 20 y 50 metros dependiendo del lugar y a veces inclusive mas lejos.. ahora mi pregunta es si ese multicabo no puede ser reemplazado por algun otro metodo menos costoso como un multiplexor o algo asi que solo  se tenga que usar un cable UTP o algo asi.. nose si me explico pero si alguien me comprende y puede aportar algo sera de mucha ayuda.. la cantidad de señales sera de un minimo de 16..


----------



## capitanp (Sep 9, 2008)

seguro que mas barato no es


----------



## Dano (Sep 14, 2008)

Mas barato no va a ser, ya que necesitarias el cable UTP y dos computadoras para realizar la codificacion ademas de dos potentes tarjetas de sonido, ademas de algun software especial que no conozco..


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 15, 2008)

creeme que no te lo recomiendo,   en los grandes conciertos de grandes bandas de musica,   donde tienen de los mejores amplificador,, sistema de luces,  bocinas, proceso, escenarios, etc, etc,m  etc, etc,  siguen usando las famosas medusas.  creeme que si hubiera algun otro metodo ya lo hubieran aplicado, o estuviera a la venta.

saludos.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Sep 15, 2008)

La verdad es que es mas comun ver consolas digitales en bandas TOP, estas mandan todas las señales para la consola por una linea de fibra optica y en unos casos UTP, en otros las mesas son solo superficies de control y el proceso se realiza atras en el esenario en la misma Snake por asi decirlo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Las snakes digitales estan bastante caras por ejemplo el aviom 16x16 esta por los 5600 dlls. Con es te compras una consola mackie digital ya nomas juntas para la vivora.
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Search/Default.aspx?src=snake&Search.x=0&Search.y=0&Search=Go
yo creia qeu con dsPic pero despues de ver el analyzador de espectro que esta por ahi, la verdad ahora se me hace imposible


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 15, 2008)

hup, si yo sabré de conciertos.
jeje.
lo que t dicen los amigos es cierto.


----------



## esteban miranda (Sep 15, 2008)

De todas formas muchas gracias por sus aportes... creo que voy a seguir usando las meduzas para los conciertos...


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 16, 2008)

oye ivan_mzr

"""""""La verdad es que es mas comun ver consolas digitales en bandas TOP, estas mandan todas las señales para la consola por una linea de fibra optica y en unos casos UTP, en otros las mesas son solo superficies de control y el proceso se realiza atras en el esenario en la misma Snake """"""""

la verdad que no entendi....

para lo que se usa las medusas es para conectar todos los microfonos a un punto, y de ahi mandarlo hasta  la consola princiapal. donde nuevamente se separan con conectores individuales y es uno para cada canal de la consola.


acaso te refieres a que los microfonos (alambricos) se conectan a una "semiconsola" detras de los escenarios, y de ahi se digitaliza y se manda a traves de la fibra optica hasta la consola principal donde esta el ing. de sonido, que por supuesto tiene que estar al frente de la bocinas para escuchar el sonido que le esta llegando al publico?

si es asi, no lo sabia.   y pues ya aprendi algon nuevo.

jeje gracias.
pd.  los microfonos se conectan directamente a la semiconsola? o que tipo de conexion se usa?


----------

